

HP to offer 3-year laptop battery as an option - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/10/HP_to_offer_3year_laptop_battery_1.html

======
josefresco
Misleading title, the battery does not hold a charge for 3 years. It has a
lifespan of 3 years assuming 1000 charges.

~~~
ConradHex
Exactly.

I was so excited, too. "Does it have a mini nuclear reactor?"

------
mhb
More on Boston Power, the company that makes the battery:
<http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/mar08/6008>

~~~
josefresco
The article would be fine without the anecdotal evidence of battery fires. I
doubt it's a common occurrence given how many batteries are out in the wild.

